# Please Rate my Bulk Diet



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Currently Bulking and keep increasing calories every time my weight plateaus - recently have started to see some really good gains.

Just wondering if you think what I'm eating is ok? My goal is to gain some lean muscle and overall weight increase and so far on this diet I have been able to stay fairly defined.

I normally train between Breakfast and Lunch and have a protein shake immediately after training (in Extras Section)

I train a minimum of 5 days a week - everyday if I'm not working that week (will therefore train 1 muscle group a day). Little Ab work upon waking in the morning prior to breakfast and about 15 mins of cycling a day.

On the two non-train days I took out the Snack 1 from my diet although kept the egg white and Turkey Steak. Non- Train days I also take out the protein shake and the rice cake at breakfast. Macros on Non-Train = 2700 Calories - 290 Carbs/66 Fat/245 Protein

Hopefully the Pic of my diet uploaded properly - any comment would be appreciated










Diet Split into Cals/Carbs/Fat/Protein


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well you have answered your own question you saty things are going good, then it is a good diet, I don't personally like the idea of the rice cakes, I would much more like to see oats, or a basic muesli in there, but like I say at the moment its good so change up when needed...


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Where did you get the spreadsheet to lay your diet out on?


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

freddee said:


> well you have answered your own question you saty things are going good, then it is a good diet, I don't personally like the idea of the rice cakes, I would much more like to see oats, or a basic muesli in there, but like I say at the moment its good so change up when needed...


Thanks for reply - the rice cakes I use are Kallo (100% Organic Brown Rice) - there jut good for spreading PB and Almond Butter on and I really like them



GymMad said:


> Where did you get the spreadsheet to lay your diet out on?


Just made it on Excel - made like a little datebase of macros for common foods I eat from looking at back of packages then just copy and paste them in.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Maverick3000 said:


> Just made it on Excel - made like a little datebase of macros for common foods I eat from looking at back of packages then just copy and paste them in.


Cheers will have a go at that 

Reps! :thumbup1:


----------



## Maverick3000 (Apr 21, 2009)

GymMad said:


> Cheers will have a go at that
> 
> Reps! :thumbup1:


No worries bud - it takes a little time but once its done its a really good way of keeping your diet pretty exact. Allows you to use Excel formulas to work out percentage splits ext quickly also.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

your rice cakes are my rivita pumkin seed, I have peanut butter and cottage cheese, pretty nice, and a good idea for people that can't do cottage cheese, but I will look out for them, kallo, mmm


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

if you got an iphone you can use myfitnesspal i use it its free keeps count of calories all you do is type in what youve eaten try it.


----------



## mallett (Aug 22, 2010)

If not, fitday is an awesome program! Just started using it to design meal plans (which used to take hours to work out manually) and it literally has everything u need! If u want a link PM me 

mallett


----------

